# 2 more finished.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, The white Vee is for my oldest son . The other is for my 14 yr. old .He liked the stitches I suggested.







.







.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

interesting! i'd take the flying V personally


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Both lefties?

Nice work, although the stitching is more a personal taste thing.
Still a guitar that stands out can be a good thing. And both of these stand out.
Even the V has some differences with a Gibson.

What sorts of wood and parts are on these?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Pretty cool stuff... don't really dig the ML finish or the place you put the switch but I love the shape of it (my second fav, first being the LP of course).


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

The V is pretty sweet...I dont like the other at all though...im pretty conservative


----------



## Muikoma (Nov 20, 2007)

did you cut the stitches guitar?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

They look great.

I have just one question though. Without sounding critical, how does the bridge set up when it is angled like that? Are they tuning down and it's compensating?

Just wondering.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> They look great.
> 
> I have just one question though. Without sounding critical, how does the bridge set up when it is angled like that? Are they tuning down and it's compensating?
> 
> Just wondering.


Remember they are lefties... so the bridge is still angled the correct way (longer on the low E)... looks weird if you are not a lefty doesnt it?

AJC


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi , I measure the scale length which is 25.5 . I draw a straight line ,then measure 1/8th above the line and a 1/8th below the line.I think that how its done . And they are lefties.Thanks.


----------

